# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - Nice, Quick Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The cigar has a nice flavor with some spice and cedar notes.

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Cigar Review - Nice, Quick Smoke


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

One of the better cigars out there. Looks like you are becoming a Fuente Follower,,,,,I went thru that about 10 years ago and smoke almost everything Fuente. Love the Double Chateus and 858 Maduros.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

This was the first Cigar that made me say wow! (Keep in mind that I'm still a fledgling". Seemed "bonehead" easy to light & had a perfect burn all the way through. My wife will still run out to the garage for a few drags when I tell her that I'm smoking a SS.

Today's plan is start the afternoon with a Fuente King B & Finish with a VSG.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

These are one of my favorite, affordable fuentes.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is my go to,warm up smoke, or frist smoke of the day, its just about perfect for that.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> These are one of my favorite, affordable fuentes.


Can you believe a local shop in Anchorage sells them for like $16 or $17 a stick. One shop (Same name) 50 miles away sells them for $10.00 (This shop also have Opus X for $25 a stick but...). The place is funny, a big walk in & like 20-30 boxes on the shelf, 50% are Fuente's so no complaints there. Ordering is still the way to go for sure though in Alaska.


----------

